# Long 460 TDC compression stroke



## Idylwyld

Doing a search on long 460 injection pumps R2 I found this forum and joined.I am replacing an injection pump on my1985 long 460 3 cylinder deisel. It got dark on me so I quit for the evening. As the gunk and grease is removed I have found one timing mark so far. This thing was pretty dirty and it took a few cans of engine cleaner to find that. 
I have also pulled off the cover in front of injection pump. Found no timing marks under that cover. Probably will see more in daylight in the morning.

I have not removed the old pump yet and will not remove it until I know I am on TDC compression stroke.

Back ground. I bought it used a couple years ago and got a manual with it. The manual looks copied and leaves a lot to be desired for picture clarity. Had to recently go thru fuel system because it would not start. I was surprised it would not crank, this thing has been old reliable up til now. Fuel system was filthy. R2ed both filters and fuel pump. Still same problem, will crank over but wont stay running. Went thru the air bleeding process described in the manual and cant get hardly any fuel to injectors. Just a trickle. I figure the pump is just as filthy as the fuel pump and filters were so I am replacing it. Already have new pump and injectors on hand. 

I'm going to try to rebuild the old injection pump and injectors to put up for spares, but that's a separate project. Need the tractor running. Got work to be doing with it.

I have not yet tried to pull start it. 

To get it TDC on compression stroke what am I looking for? Im worried ill get this thing 180 out.
Any help would be appreciated. 
If I figure this out I will post what I learn on here


----------



## pogobill

Well, I don't know how far into the tear down you wanted to go, but if you removed the valve cover, and slowly rotated the engine, observe when both valves on the #1 cylinder are closed, this would put you on the compression stroke and close to where you want to be at TDC


----------



## Idylwyld

Well,
Lo and behold after pulling valve covers looking for TDCas the gentleman describes above I found a little window on left side of tractor right behind oil filter that you can see flywheel thru. PMS 1 on the flywheel aligned with the pointer means its on TDC. This thing is a bear cat to see in a hard to get to place. Flashlight and mirror helps a lot. 

I have learned that Long did not make tractors to be easy to work on. 

Ive replaced the injection pump. Ill finish final connections in the morning. Got too dark to see. 
A note to remember for anyone else in cyberspace who has this job to do on a long 460. Take your time. Look at everything well before taking it apart and underneath the cover on the front side of injection pump you will see 2 gears. Each gear has a tooth marked 4 on it. Align those 4s and you are at TDC. The Pump shaft has a keyway that fits into a slot on backside of the upper of those two gears. 
I got into the window described above to double check myself and can barely see the PMS1. 
Hopefully I will get it all back together tomorrow, R2 the injectors, bleed air out of system and if I have it timed correctly it will crank. Then I can get on with my work around here that needs doing. 
I do have a question. I am ordering my fuel filters from longs website at 8 bucks a pop. I bet someone has cross referenced those fuel filters. If you have, mind sharing? I need to take my old ones to NAPA and see if they can find me a little cheaper substitute.


----------



## Idylwyld

*460 running again*

I finally got it running. Bled air out of system up until last step. Could not finish getting air out of system. Pull started it in high gear for about 50 feet and it cranked up fine. Forgot to close bled screw on top of injection pump until I noticed fuel dripping. Closed the screw, tightended up one fuel injector connection a little more and back in business. 
I did have to adjust the idle screw a little. I dont have a tach so I measured the old one how far it was threaded out ans set the new one at that same measurement. That was not quite right, so I played with a it a little, got it where I like it and am happy with it.

One thing I did have to do. When I installed injection pump I had to turn the shaft with keyway on injection pump a little to get it line up. As key way was set on shipping I was exactly 7 teeth off from both 4s matching up on gears as described above. I worried about that a bit until she started running.

I also R2ed all three injectors while I was at it. 
Now I have an injection pump and three injectors to rebuild.


----------

